# Hanging babyback ribs



## shovelheadsteve (Jan 29, 2017)

I want to smoke some racks of bb ribs for super bowl Sunday (Go Pats!!!) but they don't fit whole in my MES. So I'm thinking of hanging them from bacon hooks. Any thoughts/advice/tricks... thanx in advance.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2017)

I've never seen it done in a MES, but I've seen it in other smokers.

I don't know why it wouldn't work.

Can't you just cut the racks in half & lay them flat on the racks?

How many racks of ribs are you smoking & what size MES do you have?

Al


----------



## shovelheadsteve (Jan 29, 2017)

I could but then I don't get to buy new toys.


----------



## shovelheadsteve (Jan 29, 2017)

3 or 4 racks MES 30"


----------



## shovelheadsteve (Jan 29, 2017)

I could but then I don't get to buy new toys. 3 or 4 racks MES 30"


----------



## shovelheadsteve (Jan 29, 2017)

I was wondering wide end up?/down?.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2017)

I don't remember whether the top or the bottom is the hottest in a MES.

But let's just say it's the top.

I would put the thick end of the ribs in the hottest part of the smoker.

So that would mean to the top, with the wider thin end on the bottom.

Good luck!

Al


----------



## shovelheadsteve (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanx Al very helpful. Go Pats!!!


----------



## hardcookin (Jan 29, 2017)

Not sure where your located at. But Northeast could be looking at a snow storm on SB Sunday. Something to keep an eye on.


----------



## shovelheadsteve (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm in Ma. and I will thanx Go Pats!!!


----------



## cliff43j (Jan 29, 2017)

I went to Lowe's and bought some S-hooks - over-spec'ed for the need and somewhat pricey, but I'll use them later for flower pot hangers.  I've also ordered these:which are a lot less expensive:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/252094261800?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Along with some butcher's twine I should be able to hang what I need from the top rack


----------



## shovelheadsteve (Jan 29, 2017)

I considered some like those but then I found these, TSM Four-Prong Stainless Steel Bacon Hanger on amazon should have them Tuesday


----------



## cliff43j (Jan 29, 2017)

Steve,

I was in a hurry - neat, but pricey in comparison - do appear to save tying twine though 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  Let us know how they work - photos too, please.

Cliff.


----------



## gary s (Feb 3, 2017)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum from a chilly and breezy day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web.Lots of great people with tons of information on just about          everything.*

*         Gary*


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 3, 2017)

Hello and welcome to SMF from the Great white North  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Browse the forums and ask lots of questions, get involved. There is a an amazing amount of info, recipes and knowledge here that are second to none. Enjoy good luck and share your experiences.  Let us know how the ribs turn out, I am curious. Thx


----------



## shovelheadsteve (Feb 5, 2017)

SB BB Ribs 1.jpg



__ shovelheadsteve
__ Feb 5, 2017


















SB BB Ribs 3.jpg



__ shovelheadsteve
__ Feb 5, 2017


















SB BB Ribs 5.jpg



__ shovelheadsteve
__ Feb 5, 2017


















SB BB Ribs 7.jpg



__ shovelheadsteve
__ Feb 5, 2017


















SB BB Ribs 9.jpg



__ shovelheadsteve
__ Feb 5, 2017


















SB BB Ribs 11.jpg



__ shovelheadsteve
__ Feb 5, 2017


















SB BB Ribs 20.jpg



__ shovelheadsteve
__ Feb 5, 2017


----------



## shovelheadsteve (Feb 5, 2017)

SB BB Ribs 22.jpg



__ shovelheadsteve
__ Feb 5, 2017


















SB BB Ribs 24.jpg



__ shovelheadsteve
__ Feb 5, 2017


















SB BB Ribs 26.jpg



__ shovelheadsteve
__ Feb 5, 2017


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 5, 2017)

Looks good so far Steve ..... Getting hungry and you have a lot there.....lol


----------



## shovelheadsteve (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanx and there is a lot so come on down eat some BB's and yell GO PATS!!!


----------



## shovelheadsteve (Feb 6, 2017)

View media item 513671
View media item 513672
View media item 513673
View media item 513674
View media item 513675
So the Pats won the SB and the ribs were awesome that's a win win


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 6, 2017)

Good looking final product Steve.... Point


----------

